# My first one piece barrel using a modified Slimline



## NGLJ (May 8, 2022)

Thanks to one of the members here (sorry but I don't remember who) I got the hint about making a single barrel instead of 2 for a Slimline kit. It presents some new challenges which is good for continued learning. I like the freedom it brings when you don't have to think about the central band. You could of course put in a central band of a contrasting color but alignment would no longer be an issue. The wood is from the coffee tree and Celtic knot inlay is poplar.


----------



## leehljp (May 8, 2022)

Well done. I have yet to make a single barrel from a slimline kit, but hope to some day, when I get time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TDahl (May 9, 2022)

Very nice. I think the single barrel makes the Celtic Knot stand out. Thanks for sharing.


----------

